# Peta zeigt warnemünder Boots- Angeltreff an und die StA ermittelt



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2019)

https://www.svz.de/regionales/mecklenburg-vorpommern/mv-angeln/streit-um-angeltreff-id19076791.html


*§ 12 LFischG M-V – Verbote*
(1) [...]

(2) Verboten sind ferner

1.
die Durchführung von und Teilnahme an Wettfischveranstaltungen sowie


2.
die Verwendung lebender Köderfische.

Wettfischveranstaltung ist jede Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich dem Zweck dient, denjenigen zu ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt, und nicht auf die sinnvolle Verwertung der gefangenen Fische oder auf die Hege gerichtet ist. Als sinnvolle Verwertung zählt insbesondere die Verwendung als Nahrungsmittel für Menschen, als Tierfutter oder als Köderfisch. Ausnahmen von Satz 1 Nr. 2 kann die obere Fischereibehörde auf Antrag zulassen, wenn es für die Ausübung der berufsmäßigen Fischerei zwingend erforderlich ist.

(3) [...]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2019)

Wichtig ist hier aus meiner Sicht folgendes Statement der Staatsanwaltschaft: _„Die grundsätzliche Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, dass die Organisatoren sich mit der Ausschreibung auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht haben“, sagte Behördensprecherin Maureen Wiechmann._


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wichtig ist hier aus meiner Sicht folgendes Statement der Staatsanwaltschaft: _„Die grundsätzliche Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft ist, dass die Organisatoren sich mit der Ausschreibung *auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht *haben“, sagte Behördensprecherin Maureen Wiechmann._



Genau, so richtig unbefangen klingt das nicht.

Zum Glück gilt vor Gericht nicht die Meinung von Staatsanwälten sondern die Unschuldsvermutung, bis durch aus Sicht der Richter eindeutige Beweise eine Schuld nachgewiesen wird. So sollt es jedenfalls in einem Rechtsstaat sein.

Dass Staatsanwälte manchmal sehr bedenkliche Entscheidungen treffen, hat man ja in Kiel gesehen.



> https://www.abendblatt.de/region/sc...taatsanwaeltin-gibt-es-tierischen-Aerger.html



Ich wünsche den Betroffenen jedenfalls ein faires Verfahren mit positivem Ausgang.



> Dort stehe, dass der Erwerb des Fisches der alleinige Grund für das Angeln zu bilden habe. – Quelle: https://www.svz.de/19076791 ©2019



????? Das steht da ?????


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2019)

Wie man sieht, liegt auch beim Wettfischen durchaus ein strafrechtliches Risiko.

Explizite Regelungen hierzu haben Hamburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Saarland, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalten und Schleswig-Holstein.

Zur "Ächtung" des Wettangelns kam es nach  Sendung des Magazins “MONITOR” am 8. 7. 1986. Gegenstand war ein Wettangeln an der Lippe, dass am 27. und 28.6.1986 durchgeführt wurde. Durch das AG Hamm, Urteil vom 18.04.1988 - 9 Ls 48 Js 1693/86 erfolgte die Verurteilung der Veranstalter zu einer Geldstrafe.

Die im Anschluss durchgeführten Gesetzesänderungen schossen dabei m. E. weit über das Ziel hinaus. Entscheidend für den Fisch kann doch letztlich nur sein, dass der Fang und die Versorgung tierschutzgerecht erfolgt. Mit welcher Motivation der Angler darüber hinaus ans Werk geht oder im Anschluss dafür einen Preis bekommt, spielt für den Umgang mit dem Fisch keine Rolle.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. April 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ......Zur "Ächtung" des Wettangelns kam es nach  Sendung des Magazins “MONITOR” am 8. 7. 1986. Gegenstand war ein Wettangeln an der Lippe, dass am 27. und 28.6.1986 durchgeführt wurde. Durch das AG Hamm, Urteil vom 18.04.1988 - 9 Ls 48 Js 1693/86 erfolgte die Verurteilung der Veranstalter zu einer Geldstrafe.......



Habe so im Hinterkopf, dass Monitor später zugegeben hat, die im Bericht gezeigten Bilder bzw. das gezeigte Handeln der Teilnehmer, nicht den Originalaufnahmen entsprach und nachträglich durch "Schauspieler" nachgestellt und gefilmt wurden. Für mich begann ab da das Versagen der Verbände bzw. des VDSF.Mir wurde jedenfalls ab diesem Zeitpunkt kontinuierliche Einschränkungen der Angelei bewust.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2019)

Monitor ZDF...

In den Setzkeschern damals gab es KEINE toten fische,darauf fragte der Produzent ob man nicht welche abschlagen könne und wieder in Setzkescher schmeißen könnte damit die Aufnahmen besser werden und man so veranschauliches Material habe........


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. April 2019)

Die Frage die sich für mich stellt sind die geangelten und gefangenen Fische nach Landung Waidgerecht betäubt und getötet worden .
Sollte dies zutreffen ist doch dem Tierschutzgesetz genüge getan.
Wenn danach gemessen und verwogen wird was ist das Problem .
Wie die Veranstaltung heißt ist doch zweitrangig.
Oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (5. April 2019)

13.02.2018, janz aktuell ...


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. April 2019)

Was meinst du eigentlich wie schnell unsere Justiz arbeitet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (5. April 2019)

Kommt oft darauf an um was es geht.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2019)

Hallo,



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich für mich stellt sind die geangelten und gefangenen Fische nach Landung Waidgerecht betäubt und getötet worden .
> Sollte dies zutreffen ist doch dem Tierschutzgesetz genüge getan.
> Wenn danach gemessen und verwogen wird was ist das Problem .
> Wie die Veranstaltung heißt ist doch zweitrangig.
> Oder?



Hier wurde aber nicht wegen Verstoß gegen TSCHG geklagt, sondern wegen Verstoß gegen das Landesfischereigesetz.

Und auch bei TSCHG käme es auf die Motivation für das Töten an, nicht darauf, dass man es tut.

Nach der Auslegung von PETA würde sich schon jeder Angler strafbar machen, der sagt dass er auch zum Angeln geht, weil er gerne in der Natur ist und dabei die Seele baumeln lassen kann.

Dass das Landesfischereigesetz in MVP wirklich den Erwerb des Fisches als alleinigen Grund für das Angeln zulässt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Aber da müssten sich die Norddeutschen besser auskennen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. April 2019)

gibt es eigentlich noch moore in Deutschland???


----------



## Uzz (5. April 2019)

> §12 LFischG M-V: Wettfischveranstaltung ist jede Veranstaltung, die ausschließlich dem Zweck dient, denjenigen zu ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt ...


Ziemlich bekloppte, unnötig überspezifizierte Definition des Gesetzgebers. Wenn meckpömmische Kampfangler um den breitesten oder höchsten Fisch angeln, ist alles in Butter.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> die *ausschließlich dem Zweck dient,* denjenigen zu ermitteln, der das nach Anzahl, Gewicht oder Länge der Fische bewertete beste Fangergebnis erzielt, und *nicht auf die sinnvolle Verwertung *der gefangenen Fische



Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, wurden ja alle Fische vorschriftsmäßig getötet und sinnvoll verwertet.  

Damit wäre aus meiner Sicht die Ausschließlichkeit schon nicht mehr gegeben.

Ist es eigentlich üblich, dass Staatsanwaltschaften bei laufenden Ermittlungen solche Statements veröffentlichen ?



> auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht



Ich dachte immer ob schuldig oder nicht schuldig entscheiden Richter?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2019)

Was die Ermittlungsbehörde veröffentlicht, liegt in ihrem Ermessen.

Ich sehe hier eine Strafbarkeit klar als nicht gegeben an. Hintergrund des Wettangelverbotes ist ja gerade, dass beim "klassischen" Wettangeln die Fisch lebend gehältert und nach dem Wiegen zurückgesetzt werden. Dann dient der Fang ausschließlich der Ermittlung eines Siegers. Nach meinen Informationen wurden hier aber alle gefangenen Fische für den Nahrungserwerb gefangen. Zudem verfolgte man mit der Veranstaltung einen karitativen Zweck weil der Einnahmenüberschuß an eine gemeinnützige Organisation gespendet wurde und dies auch von Anfang an so angedacht war. In einem solchen Fall überhaupt von einem Anfangsverdacht auszugehen, halte ich schon für bedenklich.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. April 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich mich mit dem LFischG M-V nicht auskenne. Aber nach meinem Verständnis ist ein Verstoß gegen § 12 Abs.2  LFischG M-V lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Liege ich damit falsch?
Die Staatsanwaltschaft scheint doch einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt zu prüfen. Oder was sonst?  Was ist die denkbare Strafnorm?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> ich muss vorausschicken, dass ich mich mit dem LFischG M-V nicht auskenne. Aber nach meinem Verständnis ist ein Verstoß gegen § 12 Abs.2  LFischG M-V lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Liege ich damit falsch?
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft scheint doch einen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt zu prüfen. Oder was sonst?  Was ist die denkbare Strafnorm?
> ...



Wenn man der Rechtsauffassung folgt, dass alleine die Motivation "Wettangeln" den vernüftigen Grund gemäß TSG entfallen läßt, ist man auch bei einer Straftat.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Aber nach meinem Verständnis ist ein Verstoß gegen § 12 Abs.2 LFischG M-V lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Liege ich damit falsch?



Guter Hinweis.

Nach § 26 Abs 1 Nr 13 scheinst du da richtig zu liegen.



> *mit der Ausschreibung* auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht haben – Quelle: https://www.svz.de/19076791 ©2019



Jetzt wird es wirklich spannend. 

§ 17 TSCHG kann es ja nicht sein, weil durch die Ausschreibung ja kein Tier getötet wird oder keinem Tier Leiden zugefügt werden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber durch die Durchführung der Veranstaltung.


----------



## Grünknochen (5. April 2019)

Is klar. Eine von der Fischereibehörde genehmigte Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung zu wohltätigen Zwecken und dann noch alles entnommen, fachgerecht getötet und per Happi Happi dem menschlichen Verdauungsapparat zugeführt... Dat is mal so was von unvernünftig und muss auf der Stelle bestraft werden, am besten per Folter.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aber durch die Durchführung der Veranstaltung.



Die Durchführung wird ja nicht erwähnt.



> dass die Organisatoren sich *mit der Ausschreibung* auf jeden Fall einer Straftat schuldig gemacht haben – Quelle: https://www.svz.de/19076791 ©2019



Da müsste dann doch die Ausschreibung so formuliert worden sein, dass sie als Anstiftung nach §26 StGB gesehen wird?

Ob das dann voraussetzt, dass die beteiligten Angler auch wirklich Straftaten begangen haben, müssen Juristen klären.

In solchen Einladungen steht ja i.d.R. immer drin, dass die Fische ordnungsgemäß gefangen, getötet und verwertet werden müssen.
Klingt für mich als Laie nicht als Aufruf, gegen Gesetze zu verstoßen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde hier mal eher von Mittäterschaft ausgehen. Mitwirkungs- und Unterstützungshandlungen bei gemeinsamen Tatentschluss.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich würde hier mal eher von Mittäterschaft ausgehen. Mitwirkungs- und Unterstützungshandlungen bei gemeinsamen Tatentschluss.



Waren dann die Teilnehmer an der Ausschreibung beteiligt, denn es scheint ja erstmal um die zu gehen?

Ansonsten müsste doch die Durchführung als Tat angesehen werden, nicht die Ausschreibung.

In den Ausschreibungen, die ich kenne, steht immer der Hinweis, dass Fischereigesetz, Verordnung und Tierschutzgesetz zu beachten sind.
Ich hoffe mal, dass da auch in Warnemünde ein ähnlicher Vermerk drinstand.


----------



## Meefo 46 (6. April 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob dies hilfreich ist oder ob es schon eingestellt wurde.Aber ich denke dies ist gemeint.

https://www.peta.de/peta-zeigt-70-b...dacht-auf-verstoss-gegen-das-tierschutzgesetz


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,

die Staatsanwaltschaft spricht von der Ausschreibung, der link bezieht sich auf die Durchführung, dann werden noch Tierschutzgesetz, ein dubioser Kommentar dazu, das Landesfischereigesetz und die Meinung irgendwelcher Staatsanwaltschaften angeführt.

Rechtskräftige Urteile werden natürlich nicht genannt.

Wo Gemeinschaftsangeln endet und Wettfischen beginnt, auch nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (7. April 2019)

Oje, das wirkt auf mich sehr, sehr übereifrig, was die Staatsanwaltschaft da fabriziert. Danke an Kolja, der nicht nur hier immer wieder sachlich aufklärt - ich lese mit und lerne sehr viel! Danke!


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. April 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Oje, das wirkt auf mich sehr, sehr übereifrig, was die Staatsanwaltschaft da fabriziert. Danke an Kolja, der nicht nur hier immer wieder sachlich aufklärt - ich lese mit und lerne sehr viel! Danke!



das empfinde ich auch so,

und ich empfinde es als äußerst bedenklich, dass sich petanische und nabuistische Sichtweisen mittlerweile selbst
in Staatsanwaltschaften ungehindert breit machen können.


----------

